# Panther et PowerMac G3 Bleu et blanc



## jfs (17 Octobre 2004)

En voulant installer Panther sur le PowerMac G3 Bleu et blanc d'un ami j'ai eu droit au redémarrage du CD d'installation à un écran monochrome avec une définition très altérée qui ne permettait pas la lecture des fenêtres d'instructions. Quelqu'un a-t'il déjà rencontré ce problème ? Comment faire pour installer Panther sur le G3 bleu-blanc avec USB, FireWire et SCSI ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## naas (17 Octobre 2004)

Hummm... as tu fait les mises a jour de firmware requises au prélable ou pas ?
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86117


----------



## jfs (17 Octobre 2004)

Merci de m'avoir redonné l'adresse pour le téléchargement du FirmWare Update. je vais essayer çà, le propriétaire de la machine (achetée d'occasion) n'était pas en mesure de me dire si celà avait été fait.
A suivre ...

J.-F.S.


----------



## jfs (1 Novembre 2004)

Bon, j'y reviens,

J'ai fait la mise à jour du Firmware sur le G3, au passage j'ai mis à jour le firmware de la carte SCSI (au cas où...).

Toujours le même problème. L'écran est toujours monochrome avec une très mauvaise résolution dès le lancement de l'installation de Panther.

une autre suggestion ?


----------



## naas (1 Novembre 2004)

il te faut et dans l'ordre:
1 réinstaller macos9
2 mettre à jour les firmware
3 installer panther 
_
au fait il aurait pas installé une carte graphique un peu "ésotérique ? _


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai déjà rencontré un problème similaire sur un iMac G4 17" 1,25 Ghz. J'ai rétabli l'affichage en "zappant" la pRam ([Pomme][Alt][P][R] au démarrage, jusqu'a avoir entendu au moins deux fois le son de démarrage).


----------



## naas (2 Novembre 2004)

c'est mieux d'attendre 4 bong


----------



## Le_iPodeur (3 Novembre 2004)

Ah oui, mais 2 bongs on zappe la PRAM et 4 Bongs on zappe aussi la NVRAM qui sont deux choses différentes; la NVRAM etant "plus enfouie" au coeur de l'ordi


----------



## jfs (4 Novembre 2004)

Je fais quoi alors ?

2 bongs ou 4 bongs ?


Zapper la NVRAM aura quoi comme conséquences ?

J.-F.S.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2004)

Essaie déjà deux, et si ça ne suffit pas, quatre


----------



## Le_iPodeur (4 Novembre 2004)

La PRAM stocke le système de boot par défaut, le volume sonore et quelques autres réglages

La NVRAM stocke l'heure du mac et la résolution de l'écran ansi que sa géométrie (sur les CRT) sa luminosité et son contraste

En gros, la NVRAM sert aux paramètres auquels on touche moins souvent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2004)

jfs a dit:
			
		

> Je fais quoi alors ?
> 
> 2 bongs ou 4 bongs ?
> 
> ...



Alors, ça a marché ?


----------



## jfs (18 Novembre 2004)

Désolé, je n'ai pas encore pu essayé la manip, mon pote est en congés encore pour quelques temps.

Je te tiendrai au courant dès son retour   

@+,

jfs


----------



## composit (21 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> il te faut et dans l'ordre:
> 1 réinstaller macos9
> 2 mettre à jour les firmware
> 3 installer panther
> ...


salut comment redemmarer sans sans le disque de demmarage il bloque je voudrais
réinstaller os 9 définitivement sur mon g3 puisque panther ne fait pas l'affaire trop lourd pour mon petit g3 surtout pour de l'audio


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur AvosMAC 

sans le cd cela va être dur...s'il bloque parcequ'il est rayé il va te falloir en racheter un autre
on le trouve de mémoire a 40 euros sur le web, ou peut être moins cher sur ebay ou autres.


----------



## DeniX (21 Novembre 2004)

composit a dit:
			
		

> salut comment redemmarer sans le disque de demmarage il bloque



Bonjour
Tenter de graver le CD défectueux,  s'il n'est pas trop détérioré ça peut passer.

DeniX


----------



## jfs (21 Novembre 2004)

Ca y est, hier j'ai pu enfin reprendre mes tentatives d'installation de Panther sur le Powermac G3 Bleu et Blanc.

J'ai donc zappé les P et NV RAM comme conseillé. 

Celà n'a rien changé toujours le même problème avec l'écran. Je précise qu'il n'y a pas d'autre carte vidéo installé dans la machine et que l'écran est branché directement sur la sortie d'origine. Précision supplémentaire, nous avons essayé avec différents écrans : le problème subsiste.

Là si quelqu'un à une solution ... !?

@+,

jfs


----------



## jfs (28 Novembre 2004)

Je continue à alimenter cette rubrique pour le moins irritante.

Nous continuons à tenter cette installation de Panther sur le G3. En désespoir de cause nous avons été rendre visite au technicien Apple local. Sa première idée a été un problème avec la carte SCSI (Selon les séries Apple aurait installé des cartes SCSI différentes). Donc essais en retirant la carte et avec une autre carte.
Rien à faire, toujours le même problème.
Le technicien Apple n'a pas de deuxième idée.  

@+,

jfs


----------



## Le_iPodeur (29 Novembre 2004)

Je sais pas
J'ai eu un problème similaire dans le genre avec un powerbook G3 ... SCSI justement
regarde la carte graphique et dis moi si c'est une ATI 128 PRo, Rage, Mobility etc...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2004)

Dis donc, au fait, le disque de ton G3, il ne serait pas formatté en HFS des fois ? Je sais, ça a l'air c... comme question, mais j'ai déjà vu pire.


----------



## jfs (2 Décembre 2004)

Voici les caractéristiques de la carte vidéo.

Je n'ai, par contre, pas été fichu de retrouver sous Jaguar où se cachaient les informations concernant le formatage du DD.
Néanmoins, je ne comprend pas en quoi celà peut affecter l'affichage d'écran étant donné que pour l'installation de Panther on démarre sur le CD.

jfs


----------



## jfpillon (3 Décembre 2004)

Il vient d'où ton système ?
Je demande ça parce que très récemment j'ai du faire changer le HD d'un Ibook G3 qui avait été réparé par apple pour le fameux Pb de carte mère. Mon réparateur a un gros dossier plein de systèmes (origine douteuse), et quand il boote sur le cd d'install, on a un espèce d'écran dégueulasse genre les pc d'il y a 15 ans quand tu voulais passer de 4 à 16 couleurs et que la carte graphique ne suivait pas.
Après installation avec le disque système X.3 fournit par apple après réparation, plus de problème. Ya peut-être d'autres systèmes exotiques qui existent...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2004)

jfs a dit:
			
		

> Voici les caractéristiques de la carte vidéo.
> 
> Je n'ai, par contre, pas été fichu de retrouver sous Jaguar où se cachaient les informations concernant le formatage du DD.
> Néanmoins, je ne comprend pas en quoi celà peut affecter l'affichage d'écran étant donné que pour l'installation de Panther on démarre sur le CD.
> ...



L'affichage sur l'écran peut n'être que la conséquence d'un plantage du à une tentative d'installation de Mac OS X sur un disque dur pas formaté pour le recevoir, mais à la réflexion, ça ne tiens pas, car je me souviens tout à coup que tu avais dit à un moment que Mac OS X 10.1 fonctionnait lui, donc tu dois bien avoir un disque formatté en HFS+.

Désolé


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2004)

jfs a dit:
			
		

> Voici les caractéristiques de la carte vidéo.
> 
> Je n'ai, par contre, pas été fichu de retrouver sous Jaguar où se cachaient les informations concernant le formatage du DD.jfs



Au fait, c'est là (troisième ligne en partant du bas) :


----------



## jfs (3 Décembre 2004)

Merci.

 Mais j'ai trouvé pour HFS, ce que tu me présentes est dans Panther. Pour Jaguar en fait il faut utiliser "utilitaire disques". Donc le DD est en HFS+.
 Ouf !

 Pour répondre à jfpillon, le système installé est Jaguar 10.2.8 qui résulte d'une installation à partir des disques d'origine Apple puis mises à jours successives. Mais ce que tu me racontes est intéressant çà a l'air de ressembler à ce que nous avons.

 Bon, ben je suis obligé de remttre çà à début janvier car pour moi demain c'est les vacances. Je vais voir si les kangourous ont des arêtes, il parait que non.

 Encore merci et Joyeux Noël à tous,

 jfs


----------



## Le_iPodeur (6 Décembre 2004)

mm
Je sais pas.
Tu as essayé XPost Facto ?
En général, il résoult bien les problèmes d'install.


----------



## jfs (3 Janvier 2005)

Je suis de retour de chez les Wallabies.
entre temps mon copain s'est fait un beau cadeau de Noel, il s'est offert un iBook tout neuf et a cedé son G3 blanc-bleu. j'ai bien peur qu'on en connaisse jamais la suite de l'histoire...
Désolé.

jfs


----------

